# Orbea R10 Helmet?



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Cofidis Pro Cycling is sporting this new for 2015 helmet and it looks fantastic. But I'm having a hard time finding any info about it online. Found some Instagram posts from back in January but not much else. 

Any info on this lid? Is it or will it eventually be available in the US?


----------

